

Hot File Finder – Finding the 'hottest' files in a Git repo - colinhowe
https://github.com/colinhowe/hotfilefinder

======
a_penang
Here's an alternate version I'd written to such identify files. Using the git
command line, invoke the following function from within any git repo:

most-volatile-files () { git log --pretty=format: --name-only | sort | uniq -c
| sort -rg | head -10; }

~~~
colinhowe
This is cool :) The difference between this and what I've made is that
hotfilefinder looks at number of lines changed

